# Engine Swap from Stanza to Truck



## afastchief (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a good 90 Stanza engine in a car with a bad automatic transmission and a 91 2dr truck with a bad motor manual tranny. Both are both 2.4 ltr engines and best I can tell bt the vins they are both KA24E. It looks like a feasible swap but the car is frt wheel dr and of course the trk is rwd. Anyone with advice or experience? Thank-you.


----------

